# hail to the bob?



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Hmmm ....








Im here, sorta ... Im very busy n crap in my life. Dont have much time for just about any thing. some times i dont even have time to feed my poor fishes ... 
Im am looking to get rid of my P's also. they need a larger tank, and i cant put one on the second floor of my house, nor is there any other place for them other then my room. so, out they need to go. I will be moving soon 2-3 months, then i will buy a 300 gal, and start all over i guess. any way, just saying hi


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

Hey! I want to buy them back!!! hit me up!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well back Nanner man!









No more 200+ posts a day?!? :sad:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Xenon didnt like that much :sad:


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

well with 200 posts a day? after like 5 i run out of things to say, you musta put in alot of smiley's n pointless comments


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Scooby said:


> well with 200 posts a day? after like 5 i run out of things to say, you musta put in alot of smiley's n pointless comments


 Word Association thread


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Scooby said:


> well with 200 posts a day? after like 5 i run out of things to say, you musta put in alot of smiley's n pointless comments


 ive all most never did a smile and thats it in a post. all my posts, said some thing to do with the topic. and had a tid bit of info in themm


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

wow! A blast from the past!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Whats up Bobme......

Remember me dick...........naw just playing.......









How is everything with ya ......was wondering where you have been ......


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

WOAH. bobme is back.......... for a bit.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

heheh


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

whad up bob..long time no see..glad you still pop through:rockon:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

yea i am alive. kicking? hehe sorta. Whats up guys. I got two bunnies and a Chinchilla now. hehe. they are cool.


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

Bobme is gay.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

so?


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Don't mind him, he's a racist..........................


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Ahh your back!!!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

we all are racest in some way or other. its human.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

bobme said:


> we all are racest in some way or other. its human.


 Well, lets just say he is more of a racist than most people...so we must discriminate against him.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

ok, will do!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Hey banana man. since youve havent been here for awhile let me fill u in, KingKongt is a racist, CrazyKlown is a post whore, Sweet Lu is a bunch of BS, and CrocKeeper is the new DonH of Reptiles :laugh:


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hmm, thanks - i think?


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Scooby said:


> well with 200 posts a day? after like 5 i run out of things to say, you musta put in alot of smiley's n pointless comments


 thats why you have 1150 post since Christmas?


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i beleive i now take the place of crazyklown









so i am now a post whore and bs man


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)




----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

Welcome back








He already post 8 alone in this thread... the rumor is true


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

great..now we get to stare at that f*cking hopping yellow dildo all day.

I for one am not to thrilled about the return.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

click here


----------



## Hypergenix (Dec 17, 2003)

It's peanut butter jelly time!!!!


----------



## KingKong (Nov 3, 2003)

It's not nice to call someone a racist when you don't have resources to do so. If you can actually quote me on saying I'm one that I would be one... I have different opinions than some people on this board about dating couples with your own race. OHHHHHH SO it makes me racist because I beleive races should stay with their own race. I don't think so. I beleive some people are just mad they can't marry or date someone of their own race so they go to another race who is a race traitor.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

Racist.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> click here


 What the heck Innes where do you find all this crap


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Hi bannana


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

odd, people are rasist to rasist

if we werent all rasist then there would be no rasistims in the world


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> odd, people are rasist to rasist
> 
> if we werent all rasist then there would be no rasistims in the world


 The only way to stop racism.....is with racism....


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> odd, people are rasist to rasist
> 
> if we werent all rasist then there would be no rasistims in the world


 Lu having a deep thought. Watch out people his brain might explode


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

KingKong said:


> It's not nice to call someone a racist when you don't have resources to do so. If you can actually quote me on saying I'm one that I would be one... I have different opinions than some people on this board about dating couples with your own race. OHHHHHH SO it makes me racist because I beleive races should stay with their own race. I don't think so. I beleive some people are just mad they can't marry or date someone of their own race so they go to another race who is a race traitor.


 what the hell has this got to do with bobme coming back....

whatever your problems either sort it over PM or contact a staff member about it.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

dam i thought u left for good








but im happy your back


----------



## eatfish (Jul 30, 2003)

alright, bobme has made another free post thread. although glad to see im not the only one with little time on my hands. sorry to hear about you gettting rid of your fish, total bummer. space is an issue.


----------



## HypergeniX_CiviC (Feb 2, 2004)

It's peanut butter jelly time!!!!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Kory said:


> Scooby said:
> 
> 
> > well with 200 posts a day? after like 5 i run out of things to say, you musta put in alot of smiley's n pointless comments
> ...


 Thats what I was thinking!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

KingKong said:


> race traitor.


 the whole concept of a "race traitor" is in my opinion rascist.

/offtopic

Welcome back Bobme. Thanks for stopping by.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

....where's my money?


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

KingKong said:


> It's not nice to call someone a racist when you don't have resources to do so. If you can actually quote me on saying I'm one that I would be one...


....hm, so by saying this:



> ......I beleive races should stay with their own race.


....you aren't racists, huh?:laugh:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> odd, people are rasist to rasist
> 
> if we werent all rasist then there would be no rasistims in the world


God damn lu, they spelled _racist_ for you like a million times in this thread and you still managed to f*ck that word up. I GIVE UP!!! There is no hope..the youth of this world is lost.









EDIT: Or were you really trying to spell raisins? Then that'd be a different store and there still would be hope.


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > odd, people are rasist to rasist
> ...


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

whoa back from the dead


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

KingKong said:


> It's not nice to call someone a racist when you don't have resources to do so. If you can actually quote me on saying I'm one that I would be one... I have different opinions than some people on this board about dating couples with your own race. OHHHHHH SO it makes me racist because I beleive races should stay with their own race. I don't think so. I beleive some people are just mad they can't marry or date someone of their own race so they go to another race who is a race traitor.


 WTF??


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

man king kong u need 2 think bout these things man! if u think like that it means if i eat food from different races...that make me a 'race traitor' 2?....sigh sweet merciful crap!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

i remember you bobme, that used to mentioned that you're









welcome back bobme!


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Im not gay i just like innes ass raping me!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2004)

Innes said:


> KingKong said:
> 
> 
> > It's not nice to call someone a racist when you don't have resources to do so. If you can actually quote me on saying I'm one that I would be one... I have different opinions than some people on this board about dating couples with your own race. OHHHHHH SO it makes me racist because I beleive races should stay with their own race. I don't think so. I beleive some people are just mad they can't marry or date someone of their own race so they go to another race who is a race traitor.
> ...


 seconded.....


----------



## andycrazymonkey (Feb 15, 2004)

bobme said:


> Im not gay i just like innes ass raping me!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

bobme said:


> Im not gay i just like innes ass raping me!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > odd, people are rasist to rasist
> ...


 i dont know how to spell so how do you spell rasist and tell me something to help me remember it

do i get something though if i was trying to spell raisins


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> EDIT: Or were you really trying to spell raisins? Then that'd be a different store and there still would be hope.


 ...well, raisians do come from different stores. there's safeway, giant, food lion, shoppers food warehouse, not to mention movie theatres....but they have the chocolate covered raisians, yuck!


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

but i love chocolate covered raisins


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> do i get something though if i was trying to spell raisins


 Yeah, you'll get a swift kick in the nads and if your lucky, I'll give you some Icy-Hot to stop the swelling.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

AdioPunk said:


> Hey banana man. since youve havent been here for awhile let me fill u in, KingKongt is a racist, CrazyKlown is a post whore, Sweet Lu is a bunch of BS, and CrocKeeper is the new DonH of Reptiles :laugh:


Oh you bastard :laugh:

No I quit the post whoring after 2416 I believe...then I didnt even post for weeks at a time.

If I was a post whore I'd be at like 3,500 now...oh well.

Yeah Sweet Lu got the positions of bs man and post whore.

Oh and Innes practices positions....on his male cocktail waiter blowup doll :rasp::rasp:



bobme said:


> Im not gay i just like innes ass raping me!


YOU'VE BEEN SEEING SOMEONE ELSE INNES?!?!






























BTW Bobme....are you Big Hairy Bubba?? Cause I found your dog collar in Innes' bedroom last night...


----------

